# swift belair 750 water leak in roof



## silkcut1105 (Aug 7, 2010)

hi can anyone help i have a water leak in roof found leak know how to solve leak ,but does anyone know if it is difficult to change ceiling boards or can you dry out and cover old boards,thanks


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

What sort of ceiling boards do you have?

Patman


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

silkcut1105 said:


> hi can anyone help i have a water leak in roof found leak know how to solve leak ,but does anyone know if it is difficult to change ceiling boards or can you dry out and cover old boards,thanks


Sorry 1105... I've clearly missed this thread. :roll: Having written about _*our *_damp issue, I know what you're thinking.

If Timberland weren't sorting the damp under warranty, I'd have to do it myself, just like you. OK, you've solved the leak. Now you have to get rid of the water/damp/moisture that's stuck in the ceiling. I have experienced materials which, when they dry out, return to their state as before. I'm hoping that will apply to Our Coral. But when she comes home later today, she will be treated to an oil-filled heater and dehumidifier.

Most of our issue is inside overhead lockers, so, if the need arises, I could easily remove any damage and replace it with a good likeness. No one would be any the wiser. I have seen rotten timbers in caravans and MHs, so perhaps we've been lucky as our main timbers are still solid.

I guess it's fairly easy to replace the ceiling boards. I'd carefully use a craft knife to cut out the damage. I'd make sure the insulation was intact and well bonded to the roof material. I'd cut a replacement piece and bond it with Sikaflex or the like to the roof. It would need supporting for 24 hours but I have a couple of 10' spreaders which are perfect for such work.

By the way, there's no real reason why you can't prep the ceiling after it's dried out and wallpaper it! 8)

I guess our stories will help us all to be more mindful of the importance of regular damp checks!!


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

First I`d find where the waters coming in from then ...

If its a sky light remove and reseal 

If its a seam seal you`ll have to reseal all the way along the seam as the water will track along and find another way in

If its a small hole in the Grp either have it rescimmed or quickest fir and easiest is get a small sheet of aluminium checker plate and stick over hole with "sika flex" bond and FLEXIBLE sealent, peple willl think something has been removed from roof .

As for Roof boards internal thats a big job matching the original ones, I`d dry the van out and if the boards are structurelly safe get it recovered in ceiling carpet/felt, or if short on money Paint the whole roof in a neutral colour but use waterproof paint for bathroms otherwise it`ll get mouldy.


----------

